

Is apple.com doing User-Agent based discrimination? - mparramon
https://gist.github.com/mparramont/6132627

======
NicoJuicy
Nice found, Apple is always bringing a bad UX to other people.

Some other examples:

\- Older webkit for webapps on the homescreen (= slower loading), so a bad
experience with webapps so people would search / request a native app

\- iTunes on Windows (seriously, what was that!)

\- Not compatible Bluetooth with non Apple devices (you really have to do a
lot)

\- No standard battery loader (and it's in the European law that you should
use one...)

\- No EU obligated garantee if you don't buy Applecare

\- Airplay, ... doesn't work with other devices (instead of using DLNA, which
is a standard-protocol and works cross-device)

\- Tried to push that no other programming languages would work on their
platform --> XCode. So basicly, no cross-platform programming...

\- ...

~~~
bsimpson
I think one of the reasons that Blink forked from WebKit is that Google has a
vested interest in making the web cutting-edge; whereas Apple's interest is in
making the web "good enough" and reserving premium experiences for their
native apps.

Interesting considering that the whole reason Apple survived the 90s was the
advent of the web counteracting the move to Windows-only software.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Indeed. Probably that's the reason why Steve Jobs had such "smart" ideas on
how to persuade people to switch to Apple.

His marketing / monopolist plan was years in the making, long before he
announced it to anyone.

